# Withdrawl milk?



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

What can I use my milk that I can't drink because of withdrawl for? Any suggestions? I hate to just dump it.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Soap


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Mastitis or general withhold? 

I worked for a farm that was instructed (per a vet! 35 years ago) to ONLY dump that quarter or half depending on what animal they were milking. That way you still keep your good milk, that tests negative for traces of antibiotic and you can safely ship this, while dumping only the treated quarter/half. They have never had an issue with the treated cow/goat ever testing positive from a good quarter. 

Another thing that helps speed up withholding times is really reading the labels and comparing drugs. You can almost always buy lower withholding times in a similar drug. For example, ToDay vs SpectraMast. 

Dumped milk can be used for chickens, calves, pigs, gardening, and soaps.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Depending on what the withholding is for I will feed it to goat kids in a bottle or give it to the dog or pigs. Sometimes I freeze it and Mark it for animal use if I don't have anything that needs it right away. There always seems to be a critter that needs it sooner or later.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..soaps, lotions, pigs, chickens, your garden ( dilute first) freeze for future use..

here is a nice chart of withdraw times for medications : ) 
http://www.georgiagoat.com/articles/Goatmeds_new.pdf


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the great ideas! How do I use it in the garden though?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

for the garden, you can dump milk directly in the soil, or if you have a lot of plants, just dilute with water first. my mother used to do this with empty milk and yogurt containers - rinse containers with water and dump on plants.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> for the garden, you can dump milk directly in the soil, or if you have a lot of plants, just dilute with water first. my mother used to do this with empty milk and yogurt containers - rinse containers with water and dump on plants.


No wonder the briars are growing so good behind the barn!  I dump the strip milk (what I strip out before milking) and any that is from goats just wormed, etc. on the briars! Those briars are really healthy! (and I keep mowing them and they keep growing from all the good milk! ) :hammer:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ yep. time to dump the milk on plants you WANT to thrive. hehe


----------



## Pjn02 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Baycox milk withdrawl*

How long should I wait to consume the milk after one treatment with Baycox?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Baycox has a long withdrawl period of 77 days....


----------

